# 2010 Cannondale Synapse Seat Post Clamp Fizik Aliante Seat Issue



## davidgator (May 19, 2008)

I just purchased a 2010 Hi-Mod 2010 Cannondale Synapse. As you hopefully know so that you can help me, this frame includes Cannondale's aero seat mast and an unusual seat post clamp. I had my LBS do the build. All went well. EXCEPT, they tell me that the seat post clamp is "too small" for my Fizik Aliante Carbon - Twin Flex saddle. They were able to loan me a "non-carbon rail" Fizik Aliante saddle that did fit in the seat post, but they say that the Fizik Aliante Carbon - Twin Flex is too big for the seat clamp because of the carbon wrap around the seat rails. First, does this make sense to you? Second, can I just go to HomeDepot and buy a longer bolt for the seat clamp to fit my Fizik Aliante Carbon - Twin Flex saddle? What else can I do? Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Have not seeen the Cannondale aero seat mast you're talking about, but if it's a side-clamping design, nothing much you can do about it the problem other than get another saddle (or seat post, if possible). The rails on your saddle are oval and oversized in the vertical direction. The clamps (designed for round rails) are coming in from the side, so they would bite into the rails rather than cradle them—not good. For what it's worth, a standard top/bottom clamp design does work with oval/oversized rails.

It occured to me that a clamp for oval/oversized rails may be available—can't hurt to ask a Cannondale rep. On another tack, if there's enough material and you're a good machinist, you could possibly open up the clamp channels so they fit the Aliante rails.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I had the same problem with the 2009 Cannondale Synapse seatpost and the Fizik Aliante saddle with carbon rails. Never could get it to work quite right (wasn't confident I had it safe enough to ride on).


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I had the same problem with my S-Works side clamp seatpost with my Fizik carbon railed saddle.

Had to buy a new seatpost......kind of price of admission to the carbon railed saddle club.


----------



## davidgator (May 19, 2008)

I think you guys are exactly right. UNFORTUNATELY!! I really like my saddle with the carbon rails and hate to be forced to make a change in the saddle or to spend the dollars on a new seat post. Did any one try to order a new top part (clamp) from the manufacturer of the seat post that comes with the Cannondale?


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Too cheap to get the right stuff to make it work? Not much sense in having carbon stuff then is there? Cough up the dough.


----------



## davidgator (May 19, 2008)

Can you recommend a seat post to replace the USE mast that comes with the 2009 and 2010 Synapse that will hold my Fizik Aliante with the carbon rails?


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

davidgator said:


> Can you recommend a seat post to replace the USE mast that comes with the 2009 and 2010 Synapse that will hold my Fizik Aliante with the carbon rails?


I just used a different saddle on my Synapse. Luckily, the Aliante was pretty cheap (used, ebay), so I wasn't too annoyed.


----------



## bbbbjr (Oct 26, 2010)

*same stem/bike, diferent sadlle, different issue*

late to the game but just saw this after searching. i have the same bike and the same stem but with a standard round rail selle italia saddle. hs anyone had a hard tie maintaining level with this type of side clamping/rotating stem?

in order to keep it level, i need to tighten to excess.


----------

